# Am I Still Natty Scum?



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Been taking peptides recently to help with a 2 year shoulder injury.

Peptides enable one's own natural growth hormone to be released, which, in turn, strengthens tendons and muscles, aiding in injury repair.

Am I still natty in your opinion?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

when your dog has 'steriods' does it turn into a horse?


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Drug abuser!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Scag-Head!!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side. Lol


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

No way mate, you been takings drugs man, thats it for you my friend. injecting as well mg:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So, is that it then for me....?

No turning back......?

Better get over to the steroid section and start some research..... :whistling:

Prob take it easy, like. Gram of test a day I reckon


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

you dirty lil roider tassotti!

ps welcome to the club lad


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

its debatable if your a natty or not cos like you say it makes your body release it own natural hgh so to be on the safe side just take copious amounts of aas and then you can come over to the dark side :devil2:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Tas, out of interest, are you self prescribing? Im not asking so I can make a decision as to whether I think you're 'natty' or not, as I don't really care, lol. Just curious.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dirty cheating roider scum!!!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

you might as well bang in a load of test too, just to make sure!


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Scumbag. that is all ;-)


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what are peptides :cursing:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

No you are now officially not natty scum and can be accepted by UKMs darkside :lol: Might as well smash a load more PEDS 

*S2. PEPTIDE HORMONES, GROWTH FACTORS AND RELATED SUBSTANCES*

The following substances and their releasing factors are prohibited:

1. Erythropoiesis-Stimulating Agents [e.g. erythropoietin (EPO), darbepoetin (dEPO), hypoxia-inducible factor (HIF) stabilizers, methoxy polyethylene glycol-epoetin beta (CERA), peginesatide (Hematide)];

2. Chorionic Gonadotrophin (CG) and Luteinizing Hormone (LH) in males;

3. Insulins;

4. Corticotrophins;

5. Growth Hormone (GH), Insulin-like Growth Factor-1 (IGF-1), Fibroblast Growth Factors (FGFs), Hepatocyte Growth Factor (HGF), Mechano Growth Factors (MGFs), Platelet-Derived Growth Factor (PDGF), Vascular-Endothelial Growth Factor (VEGF) as well as any other growth factor affecting muscle, tendon or ligament protein synthesis/degradation, vascularisation, energy utilization, regenerative capacity or fibre type switching;

and other substances with similar chemical structure or similar biological effect(s).


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Tas, out of interest, are you self prescribing? Im not asking so I can make a decision as to whether I think you're 'natty' or not, as I don't really care, lol. Just curious.


Yes, self-prescribing..Had to..Doctors are useless.

Seems like a one-way road from here straight to Awesomeness !


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yes, self-prescribing..Had to..Doctors are useless.
> 
> Seems like a one-way road from here straight to Awesomeness !


i dont mine backwards i jumped straight to aas and now about to experiment with peps 

ps received my ghrp and modgrf buddy. gonna start next week when i finish this aas course..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

herc said:


> i dont mine backwards i jumped straight to aas and now about to experiment with peps
> 
> ps received my ghrp and modgrf buddy. gonna start next week when i finish this aas course..


I replied on your thread. That was quick delivery


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I replied on your thread. That was quick delivery


i know lad... esp no northern ireland to lol.. those americans love us irish though  lol..


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mate wtf u doin u should choose life!

Agree wi big Steve bang some test in and have done wi it


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have been looking into GHRP-6 / Mod GRF (1-29) Combo as the benifits sound ideal.

If I followed Pscarb's advice on http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html for dosage then Unless I am making a mistake this will cost me £160 a month, does that sound about right to you guys? or am I looking at overpriced web suppliers?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have been looking into GHRP-6 / Mod GRF (1-29) Combo as the benifits sound ideal.
> 
> If I followed Pscarb's advice on http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html for dosage then Unless I am making a mistake this will cost me £160 a month, does that sound about right to you guys? or am I looking at overpriced web suppliers?


The thing with peps is you get what you pay for (usually)

If they are cheap, they are usually crap

Saying that though I got mine in the 'blow-out' sale and cost me around £42 per month


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

OK Tass thanks, an extra £2K a year is not spent lightly on my budget


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, so wanna bring this back up.

I still consider myself natty.

I am still injecting peps 4-5xpd to release NATURAL growth hormone to help recovery from a shoulder op.

In the meantime I've been diagnosed as having low testosterone.

So, every ten weeks, I have a gram of testosterone injected into my ass. However, this is just to bring me back to the same level as a NATURAL man.

So there. I am still natural. All agree say Aye


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

dirty roider! not one of us :whistling:

no its all good mate, cant help your health. im off to the darkside soon though... might have to change username to un-natty.solider :blush:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> dirty roider! not one of us :whistling:
> 
> no its all good mate, cant help your health. im off to the darkside soon though... might have to change username to un-natty.solider :blush:


It seems like an inevitable path


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Ahuh, natty has got me to where I am (avi) but I want to go further. Are you off to the darkside too?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

All joking aside...you are still a natty...nancy boy!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Ahuh, natty has got me to where I am (avi) but I want to go further. Are you off to the darkside too?


When dude? You will be one big mf...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> Ahuh, natty has got me to where I am (avi) but I want to go further. Are you off to the darkside too?


It's quite possible.

Just had a shoulder op so need to get back into training first, then prob just ram that sh1t in me tbh


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> When dude? You will be one big mf...


October time I think buddy. Hopefully, though Im trying to get all nicely proportioned not huge, I aim to be 105kg @ 8% BF, Im currently 103kg @ 15%. Ive tried and tried but need to find another 10-15kg lean body mass, and I cant seem to put on 1kg lbm let alone 15!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

how old are you ns


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Im 21, but will be 22 when I start as its after my birthday.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Well youre going to be laughing about that from about 2-3 wks in!! I hope your not too attached to your current wardrobe....all the best with it dude!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Thanks pal  It will be in a training journal I will create


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

NS. Are you counting ants ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sy. said:


> Do docs prescribe research peps?


They should !!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh you dirty roider... so disappointed in you! :lol:

I think the distinction between natty and juicer is a blurred one anyway... many athletes when rehabbing use substances that meet the criteria for banned substances during competitive phases, and I guess technically it does make someone a sith lord rather than a jedi.

Personally though, and I know I've expressed this view a million times on here anyway, I think the only issue with using PEDs is non-disclosure and how using without disclosing affects the relevance of any training or dietary advice that people give...

PEDs DO change the way the body responds (obviously or no one would use them and they wouldn't be labelled as 'performance enhancing'), and the problems occur when aspiring athletes follow a PED users diet and routine and expect to have the same responses to it.

This tends to encourage people to waste time with things that just aren't relevant to them. Otherwise I have no issue with PED's at all (and if you want a pro level bodybuilding physique they are the only logical choice) - is simply a personal choice depending on each individuals goals.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Do docs prescribe research peps?


I just assumed they might use them for outstanding injuries like that that Tass has. Maybe not prescribed by you're GP but instead by a consultant in a specialized field.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The thing with peps is you get what you pay for (usually)
> 
> If they are cheap, they are usually crap
> 
> Saying that though I got mine in the 'blow-out' sale and cost me around £42 per month


Its common knowledge that them cheap blow out peps are mixed with deca..that why you are holding all that water


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> Ahuh, natty has got me to where I am (avi) but I want to go further. Are you off to the darkside too?


DAMN ! Get some test in ya boy and become the biggest mofo on this forum!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah id still class ya natty really Tass though you're not lol. Im not sure what a drug free feds view on you injecting test for low levels would be, im guessing they wouldnt like it (not that you care). I dont blame you for wanting to do a cycle after all quicker you build muscle the quicker you will lose fat.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You can't be natty on trt, even if it is prescribed medicinal. You may as well go for it big time now mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah id still class ya natty really Tass though you're not lol. Im not sure what a drug free feds view on you injecting test for low levels would be, im guessing they wouldnt like it (not that you care). I dont blame you for wanting to do a cycle after all quicker you build muscle the quicker you will lose fat.


Did you just call me fat !? :cursing:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Did you just call me fat !? :cursing:


I meant help get you from your current 13%bf down to sub 8%


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm gonna stab you


----------

